#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-06-16
<thedoc8786> hey all, I just found out about this group via a local WordPress meetup. I <3 linux and Indian food...WIN-WIN!
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-06-18
<jbicha> maco: do you have KDE commit privileges yet?
<jbicha> at any rate, I need someone to follow up on bug 791635
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 791635 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Unable to set Kmail as default email provider in Gnome" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791635
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-06-14
<ncweber> The new Ubuntu seems to have disabled WINE.  Any recommendations?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-06-10
<Gamalerik> hi
<Gamalerik> i have a problem
<Gamalerik> help pleaes
<Gamalerik> i wanna install qbittorrent for use it in a tracker, the max version than i can use is 3.0.8, i wanna know how delete all the info of the 3.1.x version and how to isntall right the deb package
<gamaleri> somebody 4 help
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-06-11
<adom> everytime i log in i see that gamaleri guy asking for help (in the wrong place). dude needs to learn better etiquette/strategy to finding help.
<adom> guess i just assumed its been long enough that everyone knew that jumping in an IRC chan with "someone help me plskthx" then leaving the channel doesn't yield any results. :/
<adom> if he comes back and im not online again, someone can give him this link: http://www.cloud-coach.net/general/kindness/
<adom> great article btw
<rickspencer3> hi adom
<marcoceppi> o/ rickspencer3 adom
<ChinnoDog> life
<adom> hiyo
